# What Speakers and BD player?



## tane0019 (Jul 15, 2010)

AV Amp = Onkyo 608
5.1 speaker = KEF 3005 SE
BR player = Philips 3000

For movie, it is OK.
But when listening to music, very disappointing. 
Listen mostly to vocal.

Any recommendation for a set of front (and maybe even center) speakers to match the current Kef ??

Also any recommendation on the BR player ?


----------



## Dave Upton (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: What Speakers ?*

Do you want to match the KEF's or replace them. The current iQ series are nice, I have a pair of those IiQ 50) I installed at my mother-in-law's house.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: What Speakers ?*

What kind of a budget do you have to run with? KEF makes some very nice speakers.:T


----------



## tane0019 (Jul 15, 2010)

*Re: What Speakers ?*

Budget for speakers about US$1K. If possible, to replace the current 5.1 system.

Thinking of either the B&W or Mointer Audio. Which is better ??
Or just get a Kef Q series (maybe iQ10 or 30) book shelf for the front is good enough ?

Advise ??


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: What Speakers ?*

If you are looking at bookshelves, I would check out the SVS S-Series. They sound incredible, especially for the price. The SBS-02 5.0 set is only $699 leaving $300 towards a new sub.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: What Speakers ?*

KEF makes some fine speakers. I'd suggest you contact KEF and see what they would recommend. Don't know for sure but I'd bet their Classic Q Series would be a good match. If possible I'd also recommend upgrading the L, R, & C at the same time.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: What Speakers ?*

Doesn't AC4Less or Monoprice sell KEF?:huh:


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

*Re: What Speakers ?*

i think b&w has some nice speakers but i am not a big fan of their ~1k stuff.

look into EMP e55ti, Magnepan MMG, PSB Image T5, SVS MTS-02, and Revel F12. You may wanna add a beefy amp too to make sure you are driving them well. does your onkyo have pre-out jacks?


----------



## tane0019 (Jul 15, 2010)

*Re: What Speakers ?*

Unforunately, no pre-out.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: What Speakers ?*



bambino said:


> Doesn't AC4Less or Monoprice sell KEF?:huh:


Accessories for Less does


----------



## tane0019 (Jul 15, 2010)

Now looking at BR player. Thinking of either a Marantz UD5005 or OPPO BDP93. In term of CD performances, which is better ??

As for the speaker set-up, can't get rid of the Kef SAT/SUB. Therefore thinking of getting another sub to use as a high level input with the Front L/R. Currently looking at either B&W610 or REL R205. which is better musically for my setup ??

:hissyfit:


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I would personally go with OPPO. The BDP-93 has been an awesome BDP and their Customer Support is as good as it gets. Moreover, it is 100 Dollars cheaper, offers Wifi N, the fastest loading times of any BDP I have used and more.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

I don't have any experience with KEFs so I can't recommend a match, but for the blu-ray player, I'd definitely go for the Oppo. I have 2 and love them.


----------



## virtualpj (Feb 15, 2011)

As far as speakers go, there are certainly a lot of good choices. You can't base your decision just on specs, though. Try and listen to any and all that you're considering. Definitely agree with the suggestion of staying with KEF or at the very least, upgrading the front three so you can get proper timbre matching. I'm a big Aperion fan, so I'll throw that suggestion into the ring. 30-day in-home trial means you can listen with your own ears in your own room. 

Oh, and +1 on the Oppo.


----------

